# Minimum Fare = Minimum Wage = Revolving Door of Drivers



## FT Uber Driver (Nov 29, 2015)

Yesterday, I had 8 trips in 4 hours for a grand total of $32 (before gas, taxes, maintenance). Today, my first 3 trips in 2 hours totaled $9.60. That's why my Mercedes and I will be delivering pizzas. Hasn't Travis ever considered the fact that riders would and should pay $10 a ride minimum instead of $5-$7? That simple tweak, plus the addition of tips to the app, would keep better drivers and cars in the Uber fleet. Oh, and it would nearly double Uber's revenue too. As it is, Uber is selling its service and drivers drastically short. Of course, there will always be new drivers lured by Uber's ads touting the ability to make $660/week. Based on my recent fares, I'd have to drive 100+ hours a week to make that. Travis has created an entire generation of riders who believe it's their birthright to pay 15 cents/minute for a personal driver. The wheels of his money making machine are wobbling and will ultimately fall off unless he puts a more reasonable price tag on his product.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Problem is how much Uber charges drivers too. $10 is too much btw.Would YOU take uber all the time for $10 minimum?

As I was posting before, Uber just have to go back to basics - old pay structure . $1.25 per mile , $0.20 cents a minute and 20% commission and no funny fees on top of it. Just take your 20% and charge very VERY reasonable price of $1.25 per mile. This is way below taxis and everybody is happy. 
This is how it was before. Everybody was happy. No they have to chase drivers out like myself...


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I refuse drive for Uber just because I refuse to pay "Safe Ride Fee" of $1.75 on top of 20%.
Why I have to pay it? What does it do for me? Do they check riders background and send the safest of them all my way?


----------



## FT Uber Driver (Nov 29, 2015)

7Miles said:


> Problem is how much Uber charges drivers too. $10 is too much btw.Would YOU take uber all the time for $10 minimum?
> 
> As I was posting before, Uber just have to go back to basics - old pay structure . $1.25 per mile , $0.20 cents a minute and 20% commission and no funny fees on top of it. Just take your 20% and charge very VERY reasonable price of $1.25 per mile. This is way below taxis and everybody is happy.
> This is how it was before. Everybody was happy. No they have to chase drivers out like myself...


Therein lies the problem with Uber's business model: Let's provide a service much better than taxis, but charge a lot less. Huh?


----------



## FT Uber Driver (Nov 29, 2015)

7Miles said:


> I refuse drive for Uber just because I refuse to pay "Safe Ride Fee" of $1.75 on top of 20%.
> Why I have to pay it? What does it do for me? Do they check riders background and send the safest of them all my way?


Safe Ride fees are as much as $2.45 in some areas.


----------



## FT Uber Driver (Nov 29, 2015)

7Miles said:


> Problem is how much Uber charges drivers too. $10 is too much btw.Would YOU take uber all the time for $10 minimum?
> 
> As I was posting before, Uber just have to go back to basics - old pay structure . $1.25 per mile , $0.20 cents a minute and 20% commission and no funny fees on top of it. Just take your 20% and charge very VERY reasonable price of $1.25 per mile. This is way below taxis and everybody is happy.
> This is how it was before. Everybody was happy. No they have to chase drivers out like myself...


Actually, I wouldn't expect a total stranger in a late model car to drive me anywhere for less than $10...


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

7Miles said:


> I refuse drive for Uber just because I refuse to pay "Safe Ride Fee" of $1.75 on top of 20%.
> Why I have to pay it? What does it do for me?


Well, it takes money out of your pocket. Other than that, zilch. The fact that Uber claims that it's for background checks, (and _never_ stops picking your pocket ~$1.60+ per ride), just adds insult to injury.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

I don't care for 1.25 anything less than 1.50 a mile and .30 min is a waste


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> I don't care for 1.25 anything less than 1.50 a mile and .30 min is a waste


Is that available for UberX in any market?


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Are you telling me $3.20 for driving strangers around is not enough. Oh and don't forget my water & candy. Drivers are so greedy. My stellar personality should be enough of a payment.


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

UberEddie2015 said:


> Are you telling me $3.20 for driving strangers around is not enough. Oh and don't forget my water & candy. Drivers are so greedy. My stellar personality should be enough of a payment.


Youre crazy


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

that was suppose to be funny. It was so far out there. You couldn't tell? I was trying to show how bad it was.


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

UberEddie2015 said:


> that was suppose to be funny. It was so far out there. You couldn't tell? I was trying to show how bad it was.


I thought you were an uber passenger being semi serious. Are you a driver or passenger?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

If minimum fare was $10 Uber would take five from a SRF and you'd still be making the same lame old $3.20....and some people on this forum would be defending it too....pathetic


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

driver or I should say ex-driver as of yesterday. My previous post is the attitude of the pax. Plan and simple UBER pax are cheap people. UBER will keep raising SRF because they get 100% of it. Drivers will say not affecting me. Take there percentage and your percentage.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Still, paxs think Uber drivers make good money and The RSF is part of our earnings.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

If my net earnings from each minimum fare was $5, I could live with that as an economical UberX pay structure. With the current Uber fee structure here in Dallas, that would result in a minimum fare of $7.95 ($1.70 SRF and 20% commission). I figure this would also end up being about $1.40/mile @ $0.20/minute.

I look at it this way, if I'm doing all minimum fare rides, I can knock out 4-5 an hour in a densely populated area. That gets me about $20-25 per hour for the most annoying type of driving. The better/longer fares, priced similarly, would net $55-75 per hour.

I don't need a lot, just a lot more than Uber pays.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Problem is Uber Drivers are either so desperate for money or so uneducated about the expense of ride share driving. Some are arguing they are driving for less than 10 cents a mile. That is just crazy. So they drive no matter what the rate is. For some they think of immediate expenses. Gas and oil. With 60% turnover of drivers I believe Uber will not be around in 4 years. 

If Uber made more money buying and maintaining vehicles and paying you min wage they would be ding it. Instead they give you min wage and you pay all the expenses. I cannot wait for the stock to go public. Short. Short Short.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

andaas said:


> If my net earnings from each minimum fare was $5, I could live with that as an economical UberX pay structure. With the current Uber fee structure here in Dallas, that would result in a minimum fare of $7.95 ($1.70 SRF and 20% commission). I figure this would also end up being about $1.40/mile @ $0.20/minute.
> 
> I look at it this way, if I'm doing all minimum fare rides, I can knock out 4-5 an hour in a densely populated area. That gets me about $20-25 per hour for the most annoying type of driving. The better/longer fares, priced similarly, would net $55-75 per hour.
> 
> I don't need a lot, just a lot more than Uber pays.


Except there are way too many drivers to knock out 4-5 trips even on a Saturday night in a densely populated area (at least here in Houston). And even if the trips were available, too many pax take 4.5 mins to come out, so that's damn near half your hour right there.

Just not doable on any regular basis.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

5 minute min to get to pax, waiting 5 min, driving pax and dropping off 10 min. 3 trips an hour if ping after ping after ping. Yout better off hoping they don't come out in 5 mins.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

FT Uber Driver said:


> Yesterday, I had 8 trips in 4 hours for a grand total of $32 (before gas, taxes, maintenance). Today, my first 3 trips in 2 hours totaled $9.60. That's why my Mercedes and I will be delivering pizzas. Hasn't Travis ever considered the fact that riders would and should pay $10 a ride minimum instead of $5-$7? That simple tweak, plus the addition of tips to the app, would keep better drivers and cars in the Uber fleet. Oh, and it would nearly double Uber's revenue too. As it is, Uber is selling its service and drivers drastically short. Of course, there will always be new drivers lured by Uber's ads touting the ability to make $660/week. Based on my recent fares, I'd have to drive 100+ hours a week to make that. Travis has created an entire generation of riders who believe it's their birthright to pay 15 cents/minute for a personal driver. The wheels of his money making machine are wobbling and will ultimately fall off unless he puts a more reasonable price tag on his product.


Uber equation:
Low rates = (more happy enthusiastic drivers) + (more cheap, frugal, disgusting, arrogant, classless, shameless drunks pseudo riders) + (less stinky taxis)
Lmao


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

FT Uber Driver said:


> Safe Ride fees are as much as $2.45 in some areas.


Lol, that's nothin..try 28% and 2.30 safe crappie fee


----------



## boredwithitall (Oct 12, 2015)

$1.75 - .25min - 1.80 mile here. even still . most rides are less then 2 miles. get minimum ride $3.20 after uber cut.


----------

